# 410 shells



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

So I'm putting some feelers out there to try and find some shells for my boys 410. Seems like ya gotta know someone to get any ammo. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I see them on occasion, but my travels looking have slowed.... what shot & case length is he needing and location would help
I've got some 2-1/2 #8 that I was going to switch the 8 for 00 shot
But a member hooked me up with 000 3in

It amazes me how much more 410 shells are then 12ga

Location looks to be painsville , east of Cleveland


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

www.sgammo.com


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a few ... where you located?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Sent message. Located near you


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

baitguy said:


> I have a few ... where you located?


In Painesville


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> I see them on occasion, but my travels looking have slowed.... what shot & case length is he needing and location would help
> I've got some 2-1/2 #8 that I was going to switch the 8 for 00 shot
> But a member hooked me up with 000 3in
> 
> ...


I'm in Painesville


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Having the same problem myself, I just ordered some once fired 303 british and am going to fire form them to make brass shells that can be reloaded easily for a break action. 

If you could find once fired 3" hulls they would be easy enough to turn into roll crimped 2.5" with very few tools other than an inexpensive roll crimper. But you would already need supplies on hand AND be able to find hulls which unfortunately are as hard to find right now as loaded ammo.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Several years ago when trying to hunch on Ohio’s slug only deer season. I blew 303 British out and loaded with 410 slugs. Got a 410 FC barrel off old IJ single and fit on Enfield. The project was a failure.
Experimented with different bullets, loads, cut of the choke. What we really wanted to do was have a 41 cal rifle barrel fitted and get some brass 410 casings and load as rifle ammo. Basically a 41cal version of a 444 Marlin. We did load shot in these cases made from 303 brass. We used Remington 
Plastic wads with a 41cal gas check over the shot. These wouldn’t work in New England single barrel because rim on 303 was thicker than 410 and wouldn’t allow it to close. Several other 410 singles they worked fine.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Colonel,,,
Who has more 'crap' than he'll ever use!? lol.
As you know, I've been hunting everything with my .410 for 30 something years,,, & saved every casing, 3" & 2.5".
& I also picked up every hull from the club.

If ArcherJay1 lived closer, I'd vacuum up the cobwebs & offer to fire up the press & turn some out for/ with him.
Same deal with you. Some weekday, you'll have to stop over.
Way back, I bought dozens of 'stump wads' with round balls from Midway & never loaded any up,,,, & I think I bought a case of BEAR metalics. It's all down there somewhere,,, I think.


These metalics worked just fine in a single shot, but didn't feed well in my 'deerkiller' pump. ;>)
I can't remember if the case is re-useable. ( DRM50?)

bear metallic .410 shotgun shells - Bing images


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Colonal, ,, After I thought about it, I think I have a can full of 303's too.
You can try DRM50's recipe.?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Colonal, ,, After I thought about it, I think I have a can full of 303's too.
> You can try DRM50's recipe.?


I have a few boxes of 410 slugs in nickel / brass cases, never shot any of them. I also have a bunch of alumilum 410 cases. They were GI issue for survival guns. I’ve herd of using 444 and 45/70 for 410 loads. I never did , I would guess any rifle brass would have to have rim thinned. Put them in 1/2” drill and run file on inby edge to thin. Some guys are using disc punched out of pop cans for over shot wad. Everybody using Rem Power Pistons. I’m getting all kind of calls on 410 ammo all of a sudden. 
Christmas Guns? I know last show I was at everyone looking for 410s.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> I’m getting all kind of calls on 410 ammo all of a sudden.
> Christmas Guns?* I know last show I was at everyone looking for 410s.*



FWIW,,, Last time I checked,,,, there's a gun dealer in Hillsville, Pa who had 3 or 4 used .410s on the wall.

I'm still kinda looking for a used (cheap) .410 OU. under .22 lr or better yet .22 mag.
Many, many years ago, Consolidated Warehouse in Boardman had a new one, I think it was a Savage, for $80. 
I couldn't pull out the wallet & slowly put it back. I'm still kicking myself over that one.

I absolutely love my .410s. Had one in my hands since I was 16 YO.
I always wanted to screw around & load up those round ball STUMP WADS, & see how fast I can make them go. ;>) lol,,,


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Price is going up , picked up a box of Remington(25) 3in #6 shot, just under 20 before taxes
Brought home 3 boxes of the same while on vacation this fall down south
I've been passing on the #8 shot


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve had a guy pester me to buy my 4-5-6 shot x3” for [email protected] I turned it down. They are getting crazy bucks for 410. Hunting loads 12-16-20 running about $25 average. 2.75” & 3”. Small shot runs cheaper.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought a case of 410- 3in #6..... they sent me a case of 12ga #6 high brass..... let me keep those and sent the 410's (Rio brand)..... as scarce as 410 are, i buy when i see them , plus with the judge might come in handy (woods guns) replaced the glock22 ..... yes I have mixed varieties.....
Getting crazy bucks on gun broker for the 480 ruger ammo


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a Judge for less than a week. I found it didn’t have much practical use. Terrible accuracy with 45Colt. No range with shot and no penetration. 25’ shot bouncing off plywood. I would have to say this would be one time the Glock would be a better choice. Buddy of mine has a single shot 410/45 has about 6-8” barrel , it’s same way.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Woods Snake gun ..... 45colts aren't bad at 50yrds ..... need more time with it..... just something on my side verses the front of the atv ..... hopefully will never leave the holster..... like the glock never did , but once to get the pups attention (his nose was getting the best of him) and wasnt listening , rd in the ground beside me he got the hint 
22's aren't really an option the glock worked(didn't care about the abuse it might have gotten ) cutting ,loading wood and anything else..... I guess with 10 shots it would hit most anything (all I ever loaded it with )


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I couldn’t hit a quart oil can with Judge at 25’, using 45 Colt ammo. I have some 45 that I loaded with two 45cal balls. Isn’t accurate out of anything but out of 61/2” barrels it’s traveling around 600fps. It will literally knock a hole in 3/4” plywood at 25’. Out of Judge it bounces. Same with 410 ammo. Never shot 410 slugs in one.


----------

